# Psychedelic Mollies!



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I swear to ***, this is SO weird.
I was at the pet store, gazing in awe at all of the fish  I look at the tank with the mollies in it, and notice- there are these two white mollies with POLKA DOTS on them. One with blue dots and the other with pink dots. They looked like they'd been colored with markers. 
Obviously, this was rather odd. So I asked the pet store worker if they were natural spots (i. e., bred), and she told me yes (as I was expecting ). 
Pictures (theoretically) to be coming soon, if I can get some without them having been bought.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry to burst your bubble but those fish are not natural. They are tattooed, a process that gained popularity ( for some odd reason ) around Valentines day. It's a cruel process that is stressful to the fish. Another fish that this is popular with is the painted glass tetra. A natural white skirt tetra has a stripe of neon dye injected down its back.
The person that told you that the spots are natural should be fired.
Many animal rights activists and fish keepers boycot petstores that sell these fish and refuse to buy them in hopes of stopping the practice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Dying of fish is a very disgusting and painful process that causes many deaths in fish and can make the fish more susceptible to disease. Do not buy these fish or promote them. 
This website can give you more information about the cruelties of this practice.
http://www.deathbydyeing.org/


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

We should make a petition or something for states to ban fish dyeing/tattooing. I looked at your site, ScubaKid, and some other people gave me information. It's cruel and should be banned!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Not my site, but it is a good one.
And you're right, it should be banned, but sadly a petition will probably not do much.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Dyed fish again....

Petition... start one... good luck. Just like with petco...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

What I want to know is, who is the fool that sits there and tattoos all of those dots on thousands of little bitty fish? Way too much time on their hands I'm thinkin'. lol


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Why, what did Petco do? 
And yes, I think I will start one. I'm going over tomorrow to talk to them about their dyed fish...apparently in Hong Kong there's a new laser thingy that only tattooes on the scales, and doesn't go through to the epidermis...as long as there's the possibility that they're doing that, I can't take any legal action.


----------



## undeadchoas8 (Mar 21, 2007)

eww! Tattoing fish...thast nasty, pointless and cruel!! you should start a petition! But you never know, that might not be a tatoo. Those could be 2 extremyl rare exotic breed of mollys or sumthin. lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

sad...........


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, undeadchoas8 , that's DEFINITELY not an 'extremyl rare exotic breed of mollys or something'. Mollies do not have POLKA DOTS that are PINK AND BLUE.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

i saw those at my lfs a few months ago. they had 6 of them and then when i went back the next week they were gone. thery were really cool looking tho.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

FishbGuy i thnk you need to resize your signature. its enormous!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

sorry...i'll wotk on it after school today


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Buggy said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but those fish are not natural. They are tattooed, a process that gained popularity ( for some odd reason ) around Valentines day. It's a cruel process that is stressful to the fish. Another fish that this is popular with is the painted glass tetra. A natural white skirt tetra has a stripe of neon dye injected down its back.
> The person that told you that the spots are natural should be fired.
> Many animal rights activists and fish keepers boycot petstores that sell these fish and refuse to buy them in hopes of stopping the practice.



I have a species of molly called the Luv u Molly and its a Balloon molly that has been laser tattooed and the guy at the store assured me that this does them no harm at all...


----------

